# [SOLVED] Wireshark-1.2-13 Build falure

## Liquido

Anyone can help me here?

```

packet-parlay.c:85748: warning: 'decode_org_csapi_fw_TpLoadPolicy_st' defined but not used

packet-parlay.c:85826: warning: 'decode_org_csapi_fw_TpLoadInitVal_st' defined but not used

packet-parlay.c: In function 'dissect_parlay':

packet-parlay.c:108694: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[3]: *** [packet-parlay.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/work/wireshark-1.2.13/plugins/giop'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/work/wireshark-1.2.13/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/work/wireshark-1.2.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3236:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13/work/wireshark-1.2.13'

```

```

emerge --info =net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.13

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2500_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Dec 2010 08:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Liquido

I logged into gnome with root and retried it. 

Looks like it didn't like the gnome root terminal.

----------

## Hu

 *Liquido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> packet-parlay.c: In function 'dissect_parlay':
> 
> ...

  *Liquido wrote:*   

> I logged into gnome with root and retried it. 
> 
> Looks like it didn't like the gnome root terminal.

 No.  An internal compiler error is never caused by a permission problem.  Additionally, logging into X as root is a bad idea in general.  The problem is either a software bug or a hardware error.  Since the problem did not reappear in the same spot, a hardware error is much more likely.

----------

